# Missed Section



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

We recently moved into a new home. I was more than thrilled to find out that it had sprinkle system. Finally…my days of moving hoses are over!! This morning I noticed that they way the heads are positioned, there is a portion smack dab in the middle that’s not getting watered. What options do TLF community recommend to address this?


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Draw us a sketch of the area and upload it here for review. 
Tell us the size/dimensions of the area. 
The spacing between each sprinkler head. 
The type of spray bodies installed. 
The number/color of the nozzles in spray body.
There’s a chance bodies/nozzles are different so check them all. 
Are all the sprays in the area on a single zone? 
Are there additional bodies in the ground that are not operating?

Sprays should reach from one head to the next/adjacent head. They shouldn’t “meet in the middle” of the lawn coverage area.

The fix really depends upon your installation and scenario at hand.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I too inherited my system.

I have some lousy coverage spots due to the initial install and design being geared towards making the builder and their sub-contractor money than actually irrigating the turf. Me installing a fence after we moved in hasn't helped matters any. I have a single above-ground impact rotor on a smart valve (Eve Aqua) taking care of the worst area, the rest I just pray nature provides.


----------

